# Worst States for Retirement in the United States



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2014)

Here's are some opinions of the worst states for retirement including, New Jersey, Illinois, Wisconsin, Nebraska, New York, etc...http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/personalfinance/2014/04/19/retirement-states-taxes/7788891/


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2014)

Guess I'll stay where I'm at..   .. property taxes are a non-issue here once you reach age 65.
But property insurance on the Gulf Coast is another matter... hurricane zone is their excuse  for that,  even though we haven't seen a hurricane in years.


----------



## oldman (Jul 25, 2014)

I can't believe Pennsylvania did not make the list. Seniors get very little tax breaks, unless you are a vey poor, single senior.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 25, 2014)

My state(MS) is usually at the top of several  list such as the fattest, poorest, dumbest, you name it. Hard to believe we didn't make this one. I guess because of our low taxes. And cost of living is fair as compared to some states. But I doubt many from other areas of the country are considering MS as a retirement destination.


----------



## lydiag (Feb 7, 2016)

Wisconsin now sucks whether you are retired or not.


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 8, 2016)

lydiag said:


> Wisconsin now sucks whether you are retired or not.



There is an 85 year old man I run into frequently from Wisconsin while hiking a trail on the AL coast. He starts early in the day and finishes mid afternoon. Of course he takes several breaks along the way. Him and his wife rents an apartment from Dec through April on the coast and then return to their apartment in Wisconsin for the rest of the year. They sold everything upon retirement and have nothing tying them down. Looks to me as though they have it figured out.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 8, 2016)

My first requirement is that I must be able to look out the window and see palm trees.  None of those on that list meet that requirement.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 9, 2016)

Good one Ken! Oy that they put New Jersey on top, not a surprise there. Taxes are high, rent is through the ceiling, air pollution, crime, traffic, fairly miserable winters...everything and more. However, for folks who are more than comfortable financially it's close to the city and has some lovely suburbs. For everyone else, nah you don't want to retire here.


----------



## jujube (Feb 9, 2016)

Manatee said:


> My first requirement is that I must be able to look out the window and see palm trees.  None of those on that list meet that requirement.



For me, it has to be palm trees in the winter and mountains in the summer.  So that puts me in a bi-state situation.  Love Florida but can't stay here in the hot weather.


----------



## LogicsHere (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm in NY Metro, one of the worst areas to be in, yet when I compare costs throughout the mid-west and the south, by the time you calculate in those items that are not included in your rent such as heat, the cost of living is no less costly than here. Tax wise, I agree, that this area is the highest, but once my car is paid for my total annual expenses are approx. $1800 a month and I doubt that I could live anywhere else for significantly less than that unless I shared an apartment with someone.  NYS doesn't tax SS, but does include my 401K and IRA, but my SS will allow me to continue to save money.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 14, 2016)

"That'll shut 'em up". :laugh:  Very good Ken. A salute from NJ. It's -4 this morning!

( Responding to Post #8)


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 14, 2016)

I have been pondering for some time where we'll end up one day, but feel pretty certain it won't be here in MA (where the temperature has climbed all the way to -1).  Our small house is fine, the taxes are manageable for now, but I just can't take the cold anymore.  For a while I thought about the Northwest, but now might look on the East coast, somewhere in the Virginia or Maryland area.  I still have a few years to sort that out.  Maybe we'll just flee the cold weather next year at this time.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm in NJ. My monthly income from all sources is 1,657. I live in my paid up house. Just gave up my car. Have my food delivered.
Buy everything else on-line. I pay about 5,000. property tax annually, but get a Homestead rebate of 2,000. back. Believe it or not, I come out ahead by a thousand or two at the end of the year. At 83, I have some vision and hearing problems, and walk precariously, but no serious health problems. I'm happy to have my services close and available, and my son is twenty minutes away. I'm good.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I have been pondering for some time where we'll end up one day, but feel pretty certain it won't be here in MA (where the temperature has climbed all the way to -1).  Our small house is fine, the taxes are manageable for now, but I just can't take the cold anymore.  For a while I thought about the Northwest, but now might look on the East coast, somewhere in the Virginia or Maryland area.  I still have a few years to sort that out.  Maybe we'll just flee the cold weather next year at this time.



Why don't you just move South to NJ, Bob. Its -4 here! :coolthumb:


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 15, 2016)

I think there must be at least a 1,000 best & worst lists floating around.  Sometimes my chosen state is on one or the other or not at all.  I chose my new home based upon my comforts & no one else's.  I neither like the cold nor the heat, snow shoveling, icy roads or temps over 100.  Living expenses would a major deal breaker, I knew to stay away from the major metropolitan areas, giving up a little culture & entertainment experiences for a more laid back existence.  Health care was a must, traffic & convenience to mass transit & shopping were others.  Rents are just that, the lower I could keep them without living on skid row in a high crime area were a determining factor.  I also chose an area not dominated by religious dogma & control (you listening Utah?).  

My state has high rents in the major cities but acceptable if you choose to live more spartan, high taxes if you & your spouse make over $250,000 yearly, HA!  I make enough to pay my bills, dine out 3-4 times a month, go to a movie & keep our humble abode up to standards.  I have savings for a new washer or whatever. drive a paid off economical vehicle.  We can go to the beach, mountains & deserts if desired.  Hit the casinos or theme parks if that was our goal.  Property taxes for some is high but because of the age of our paid for manufactured home we pay less than $6 annually if paid early.  No sales tax, income taxes are less than my previous state's because they don't tax SS.  The summers & winters are mild, spring is wet but fall is beautiful.  

The unexpected benefits were, retirement communities & services are abundant, people are friendly & the dress code is non-existent.  I could wear sweats, shorts, bib overalls to Olive Garden & not be out of place.  Shorts with socks, who cares, & I can wear white after Labor Day.  In the 5 years we've lived here I haven't heard anyone criticize others for their clothing, size or transportation.  We have our farmers market, low, low air pollution.  Trees, lakes, rivers everywhere, no wasps, mosquito, limited fly population only small complaint is the tiny ants, slugs & snails but you adapt.  And if we so choose then it's totally acceptable & legal to light up a joint.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2016)

Ken, about that sign - when my husband got early retirement, we headed up north, to the Seattle area!  We loved it there (Seattle isn't particularly cold; their winters are
pretty mild) and stayed for 18 years, eventually moving back to MD to be near one of our children.  Of course, we weren't very elderly at the time, but we did retire up north.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 29, 2016)

I see that Ohio is on the list because of taxing some social security.  I didn't know they did that and I live here.  They don't tax my Social Security but then mine is not retirement Social Security.  Mine is the kind they don't tax.


----------



## texmax (Mar 14, 2016)

I live in Texas too, and it is nice here. Property and sales taxes are out of sight, though. Here's CNNMoney's list of the best states for retirement: http://money.cnn.com/gallery/retirement/2015/03/23/best-states-retirement - Wyoming, Montana, South Dakota, Idaho, Virginia ... most of them are too cold for me nowadays.


----------



## Robusta (Mar 19, 2016)

Why do the financials always seem to be the deciding factor?   NY seems to always take a hit on these lists due to taes. Yes our property taes are high,but we do  not pay a personal property ta  our belongings  like a lot of states, vehicle registration is lower than most other states. sales ta is generally 8% with many things exempted. At 65 years of age 60% of your home is exempt.

We have four distinct seasons, arguably the most beautiful and varied scenery in the United States.  A vibrant University System, an overly generous Social Welfare System, an extremely low crime rate. 

Sure there are a bunch of things that I am not happy about. Frankly and with apologies I find that many states that I have visited are for lack of better word,"backwards", and I am always happy to return home.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 19, 2016)

Arizona has a multitude of folks from Washington state and California who are refugees from high taxes and high cost of living.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 19, 2016)

From personal experience...if you are white, conservative, Christian Pennsylvania will welcome you. Otherwise good luck.


----------

